# Switching from AutoCad to Microstation



## jeb6294 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, now that I am back with the Army Corps of Engineers, it looks like I'll have to make the switch back to Microstation as well. I was pretty good at it when I was with the COE about 9 years ago, but I've been using AutoCad ever since so needless to say I am quite rusty.

Does anyone know of any kind of tutorials out there for Microstation...an ACad to MStation would be especially helpful. I've tried to look at what's on my computer and I don't see anything and it was already installed on my machine so I don't know if there are any separate "help" disks tha tmight have come with it.


----------



## JoeBoone82 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think that here, where I work, we have all of the Bentley online training and tutorials available for free. I am not sure if it is only because we have so many licenses or what... but maybe you can ask and see if that is available at the COE.


----------



## knelli (Sep 22, 2008)

Our technicians have had to learn Microstation (from AutoCad) to also work on Corps work. The two books they recommend are "Harnessing Microsttion V8 XM Edition" by GV Krisknan and James E. Taylor and "Microstation V8 for AutoCad Users" by Jeanne Aarhus. They both have CD's with the books. The second book has a chart of AutoCad commands and the Microstation equivalent and then they go to the first book to see how to use the command. Good luck!!

-K


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 25, 2008)

The online guides are OK....There is a "discussion Group" under Help that you may find VERY helpful, and if you want, PM me. I've been using Microstation for over 20 years, so I know a thing or 2 about it....! :th_rockon:


----------



## A Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Great CAD!

When I started I just did the basics after reading Frank Conforti's book. Then experimented with new tools after using the online help. The new V8 ver has some auto cad compatibility, look for the help for autocad users.

Good luck, most people find it hard till they get used to it after a month.


----------



## What!! (Sep 30, 2008)

Another pointer. If you dont know any microstation command but are aware of the autocad command, you can type in the autocad command with "\" prefix to make it work. I have used it quite a few times when i was in time crunch.


----------

